# Salsa!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Canned up a batch a salsa with stuff from the garden.

Added a few jalepeno's an a couple a cayennes. Just the right heat on it!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice! I have done 50 pints of salsa so far this year! Don't even ask how many of them I have ate already!! LOL! Next year I am going to have to do more!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you only added a few peppers, then how can it be the right amount of heat? 

My Mom cans salsa and we often joke that she cans peppers with a little tomato in them! I just got my allotment of 12 quarts to get me through the rest of the calendar year. Not sure if 12 is going to be enough, but since they are homemade, free and from my Mom I will just have to make do. Just don't ask me to share.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on the heat a the peppers. I grow my own an got some perty hot jalepeno's. Plus, the less ya water em the stronger they be.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Your salsa looks great! I was canning up some salsa yesterday as well. I use the recipe in Jackie Clay's canning book and we just love it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Will you share your salsa recipe for those of us who have never made it ... I just eat it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be what I use:

18 tomatoes, peeled and cored, diced
3 jalapeno's chopped(more er less, depends on there heat)
1 er 2 cayanne peppers chopped(Depends on there heat to)
2 bell peppers chopped
1 er 2 onions (ta taste)
3 garlic cloves chopped
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 c cilantro
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar

Mix all well in a pan, bring ta a boil, then simmer fer 20 minutes an stir once in awhile

Laddle inta sterilized pint jars an water bath can fer 40 minutes. 

Should make 5 ta 6 pints


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Canned about 100 pints of salsa so far this year....Here is the recipe if you're interested.
10 lbs. tomatoes
2 lbs. onions
2 lbs. green peppers
6 chilis or more
1 oz can. tomato paste
1/2 cup white vinegar
1 T. salt
10 cloves garlic
1/2 tsp. oregano
2 T. cilantro ( optional)
2 T. chili powder
chop and put in pot and simmer, taste and add peppers and chili powder as desired,
Simmer until flavor is to your liking
30 minutes in water bath..........
Single batch makes about 12 pints....I always add extra of everything! lol
I always make a dbl. batch and throw in extra peppers, some banana peppers just for the color and 2-3 cayennes. I just love this salsa......use it on hamburger, add some to casseroles, put into spaghetti sauce and top chicken with it and then bake, yum yum...salsa is not just for chips!!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Canned up a batch a salsa with stuff from the garden.
> 
> Added a few jalepeno's an a couple a cayennes. Just the right heat on it!


That is beautiful looking salsa there...........I didn't know that if you water peppers less they would be stronger tasting.........thanks for that info !! :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Adding to my recipe box!!

:thankyou:


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Made so much last year that I chose not to make this season...........it will be on next seasons list. lol

I use a LOT for cooking.


----------



## Combat_Tupperware (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you prefer white or cider vinegar?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I just use white vinegar.

One reason bein I use lots a it so I always have it. Our water be super hard round here (sometimes wonder ifin pebbels er gonna come outa the faucet) so I always add a splash ta my cannin water. Makes wipin the jars afterwards lots easier.


----------



## Combat_Tupperware (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of recipes don't specify which to use.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lessin they specify, I'd just use white. That was the old standby anywho!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just to let you know, I made up my first batch of salsa and it looks very similar to the pictures that OlCoot posted up. They are sitting in jars in the basement right now .... might crack open the first one on the weekend :congrat:


----------

